# Thank You For Helping Oliver



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Scottsdale, AZ


Joanie asked I post this to the list. She thanks all of us, on Spoiled Maltese. We Rock!! :dancing banana:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Wasn't that nice to send to you...Deb.

You are truly an ANGEL to the CA malts.

God bless you...and LBB too


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

What a very nice letter. 

If anyone ever needs anything in Central California/Monterey, please let me know! 

Deb you truly are an amazing person. Thank you ALL for helping Oliver!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very nice, Deb. I know you're modest and downplay your awesomeness, but you deserve each and every accolade that comes your way. :rochard: :rochard:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jan 17 2009, 12:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707902


> Very nice, Deb. I know you're modest and downplay your awesomeness, but you deserve each and every accolade that comes your way. :rochard: :rochard:[/B]



I just edited the post. Joanie is thanking all of us. It was written for SM, not me.

But hey!!! I flippin' ROCK!! :rockon: 

*** Yes you should rock, with all those rocks in your head ~ LBB

Oh shut your trap Billy ~ MOM aka: The One Who Feeds You


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow how touching of a letter was that! Kudos and a round of applause for Deb, Lina, Cathy, and everyone who not only helped Oliver but all the maltese resuces :aktion033: :clap: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

What a sweet and touching letter. Made me all teary eyed!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Beautiful and well deserved letter to you all. Congratulations!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Kathy for alerting us with his story ... thanks Joanie ... and of course thanks Deb ... you were the one that ultimately opened your home to Oliver - knowing he has 4 weeks of rehab - but he's the bestest patient ever, you'd never know he was in surgery twice this week ... 

I really did nothing, I took a leisurely drive down the coast on a beautiful morning, sipping my Latte', taking photos and listening to music without anyone asking the magic question "How much longer or are we there yet" - or turn the air on - turn the music up etc ... 

I would do it again in a heartbeat ... 

Thanks to all of SM for their kind words and encouragement - I am sure if you were all in the area - you would have all jumped in to save our happy little boy :wub: 

He is the new Poster child for AMA rescues ... MIRACLES DO HAPPEN and I hope his leg, although docs are not too hopeful, will heal perfectly.

Steve's been giving out his number again ???


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: You are all WONDERFUL. I wish I was closer and could do more....I just donate right now because of my location ( remote cow land, frozen tundra).....I love hearing these amazing life affirming stories. So many people are so mean these days, it does my heart good to see such love and kindness and so many people working together to acheive a common goal...Deb, there are no rocks in your head..You are simply AMAZING. Lina, that was so cool of you!! Love to you all! x0x0x0 N&P&P :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That sweet and touching letter has me crying like a baby! :crying:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow what an amazing letter and kudos to all who helped out little Oliver :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 
Deb you are a marvel as always, and Lina I am so glad you enjoyed your drive down to pick that little guy up, great stuff :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Just as an fyi to this story...


For those of you who were around a little over a year ago when our rescue Snowy had her babies, we were in panic mode not knowing exactly Snowy's conception date and I was trying to use other milestones to work up when she would be most likely to deliver. Anyway...we were trying to figure out what the chances of us doing this on our own versus just throwing in the towel and having a c section done... Well... Mary Palmer made some calls and some how this story got to Joanie and Joanie then know of a former Maltese breeder near by the name of Kathryn. On the very day Snowy delivered, Joanie had called me and giving me Kat's telephone number so I was able to call her. Kat was feeding her kids and family at that point, but she promised to come over after that was done.... Something like 30 or 45 minutes after she got here, Snowy had the first baby...

Anyway... at the time, I had other things on my mind and I never actually knew where Joanie was or exactly who she was... so this was a good opportunity to thank her and maybe return her help in a small way. Oh... and although I have never met her, she is about two miles away and we will get together at some point.... :biggrin: 


As an add on to this.... we are off to the Maricopa County pound to get a little Maltese. Mary got a message from someone in AZ state government yesterday on a black berry who had found a Malt in the pound over on the far side of town. Work kept me there late enough last night that they had already closed... so I'm just about to leave now to go get him.

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...?petid=12801269


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Deb, Steve, Lina, Joanie and others I don't know about, you are the greatest! What heart warming stories. I wish I could give you all hugs and know I would be teary eyed if I could. Thank you to all the wonderful hard working rescue people. :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

What a wonderful thoughtful loving note...that had me bawling :smcry: :smcry: 

Thank you SO much, Deb, Lina, Cindy and Steve....for all you do.

Lina...don't you downplay it girl 

You all rock!!! :rochard: :rochard: :rochard:


----------

